# Como encender led con sensor de movimiento



## djvibes (Jun 24, 2011)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, espero aprender bastante de ustedes y compartir ideas.

Me imagino que muchos ya han visto la iluminación led para escalera, para el que no lo havisto aqui esta el video

http://youtu.be/4bqBNHHFHSg

Yo quiero hacer algo parecido, encender unos led de esa forma, lo que no sé es qué puedo utilizar para que enciendan al pasar o al acercarse alguien. No es importante que se vayan encendiendo poco a poco solo ocupo que encienda los led.

Gracias a los que me ayuden.


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 25, 2011)

djvibes dijo:


> Hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, espero aprender bastante de ustedes y compartir ideas.
> 
> Me imagino que muchos ya han visto la iluminación led para escalera, para el que no lo havisto aqui esta el video
> 
> ...



Hola supongo que debe tener barias barreras infrarrojas distribuidas a lo largo de la escalera y ellas al detectar el corte son las que encienden los led progresivamente. Busca información con el buscador del foro y si no en Google que hay un montón de opciones si quieres armarla o comprarla ya echa.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 25, 2011)

O puede que solo tenga una barrera al principio y otra al final, y mediante un tiempo haga la secuencia oportuna.
Como comenta el compañero, lo suyo es que tenga varias, para determinar la velocidad de tránsito por la escalera. En función de la complegidad que se le quiera dar al asunto, así te lo tendrás que currar.
Busca info en el Foro, recopilando todo lo necesarío.

Saludos.


----------



## djvibes (Jun 25, 2011)

Eso pensaba yo que tenia varias barreras o una al principio y otra al final, pero yo no voy a aplicar esto en una escalera mas bien es para decorar un cuarto, es parecido a las tiras led que venden hechas 





pero es a una que yo hice, ya la tengo funcionando pero con un intrruptor de estos




lo que queria era usar un sensor (sencillo) para que lo encienda.

He leido sobre diferentes tipos de sensores como los que son por cambios en la luz que les llega o colores, pero no se si en la oscuridad funcionan de la misma manera.
Gracias.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hola djvibes
Mira, te dejo un circuito basico donde con
un LDR puedes activar un rele y asi prender tus Leds.
Utiliza un A.O. (que puede ser el conocido 741) y con
un potenciometro que regula la sensibilidad de luz.





Saludos!!!


----------



## enzogonzalez (Jun 26, 2011)

gracias a todos por los comentarios creo que voia ausar el circuito de kaeduselectroraik que esta muy bueno y no muy dificil. el uno de mis primeros proyectos y espero que salga bueno.
Enzo.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 26, 2011)

djvibes dijo:


> Eso pensaba yo que tenia varias barreras o una al principio y otra al final, pero yo no voy a aplicar esto en una escalera mas bien es para decorar un cuarto, es parecido a las tiras led que venden hechas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfecto, pero no entiendo que tiene que ver el vídeo que has colgado, con lo que realmente quieres hacer.

Saludos.


----------

